# New Trifecta tune Community/Online Stop



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

Also, this if from Vince on Facebook:

"MULTI FUEL-GRADE TUNE PROGRESS - This morning I filled up with 87 octane with maybe a gallon of 92 left. After some tweaking, I was actually surprised at how much power I was still able to run with the lower octane fuel. Granted, it is 34*F and snowing right now, so the colder temperatures may help a bit, but according to ECU calculations, I was able to make 162HP/190TQ flywheel (vs 127HP/142TQ on the stock tune, on the dyno the other day - with 92 octane). Gain of 35HP/48TQ at the flywheel.

Not bad for the cheap stuff!

Looking for volunteers to try this out, along with the Intelliboost stuff. If you want to participate, please send email to [email protected] (I'll post separately about wot-tuning)"​


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I emailed...

Def a nice community of trifecta members.


----------

